# Holy Sh*t



## Riaz (14/4/14)

i just had my first F up with my nemi!!!

so im casually chilling at my desk, pulling a puff so now and then.

just pulled a few nice drags and put the nemi down.

after about so 5-10 minutes i pick it up again, and this dam thing is SMOKING HOT.

i mean so hot i cant even touch it. i got the skrik of my life- im still shaking here

i quickly disassembled it, threw the battery out but turns out the battery is cool as ice, the atty is dam dam hot.

took it off the nemi with some tissue and placed it on the aircon

what went wrong? i dont think i locked it when i put it down

the russians been on the aircon now for 5 minutes and still darn hot


----------



## Zegee (14/4/14)

short on coil maybe 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Riaz (14/4/14)

need to add, there is juice everywhere


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/4/14)

Riaz said:


> i just had my first F up with my nemi!!!



Now that is scarey!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Zegee (14/4/14)

disassemble check contacts 
rewick
also check insulators you may have melted something

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (14/4/14)

Zegee said:


> short on coil maybe
> 
> sent from my reonautical cloud machine


how do i check that?


----------



## Riaz (14/4/14)

Zegee said:


> disassemble check contacts
> rewick
> also check insulators you may have melted something
> 
> sent from my reonautical cloud machine


thanks

will check that

cant i drop it on the svd and check if it fires?


----------



## Riaz (14/4/14)

ok popped in on the svd, its reading the resistance of the coil, and is firing it

will it be safe to vape it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (14/4/14)

wow that's some scary stuff @Riaz!!!  hope you get it sorted out


----------



## devdev (14/4/14)

When good nemi go bad...

I had this happen as well with the Nemi. Was in front of the PC, noticed vapour coming out of the top of the KF3.1. Not a lot, just a few whisps. Immediately pulled the battery out, placed it on a tiled floor in case it had a thermal runaway, and then left the Nemi to cool down. All was fine luckily, but the switch design on the nemesis allows it to fire without there being much pressure on it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Riaz (14/4/14)

devdev said:


> When good nemi go bad...
> 
> I had this happen as well with the Nemi. Was in front of the PC, noticed vapour coming out of the top of the KF3.1. Not a lot, just a few whisps. Immediately pulled the battery out, placed it on a tiled floor in case it had a thermal runaway, and then left the Nemi to cool down. All was fine luckily, but the switch design on the nemesis allows it to fire without there being much pressure on it.


and i always lock mine before putting down

i didnt even notice any wisps coming out. i expected the battery to be smoking hot, but it wasnt at all.

will i be save to use the russian on the svd?

im assuming the coil didnt short out as it still fires on the svd?


----------



## Zegee (14/4/14)

Riaz said:


> ok popped in on the svd, its reading the resistance of the coil, and is firing it
> 
> will it be safe to vape it?


yip good place to start

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## devdev (14/4/14)

Depends on the resistance of the coil, and more importantly, what battery you have in the SVD. It should be safe if your coil is over 1ohm and your battery is comfortable putting out over 5amps.

I don't think the coil would have shorted out. If you keep the fire button compressed the battery will just drain and the coil will glow red hot. At some point the battery will be fully discharged, and if you keep it pressed it will do serious harm to the battery. Sometimes the kanthal will pop from being fired, like it does if you over dry burn a PT2 coil. If it does pop then the circuit is broken and it doesnt matter that the button is being pressed.

Oh, and whatever wick you had in there will be toast. Suggest you rewick


----------



## Riaz (14/4/14)

devdev said:


> Depends on the resistance of the coil, and more importantly, what battery you have in the SVD. It should be safe if your coil is over 1ohm and your battery is comfortable putting out over 5amps.
> 
> I don't think the coil would have shorted out. If you keep the fire button compressed the battery will just drain and the coil will glow red hot. At some point the battery will be fully discharged, and if you keep it pressed it will do serious harm to the battery. Sometimes the kanthal will pop from being fired, like it does if you over dry burn a PT2 coil. If it does pop then the circuit is broken and it doesnt matter that the button is being pressed.
> 
> Oh, and whatever wick you had in there will be toast. Suggest you rewick



using a efest 2250mah battery


----------



## Riaz (14/4/14)

the cotton wick is definitely fried

tried taking a drag from it now, tastes like burnt socks

and this happens today, when i left my igol and cotton wick at home


----------



## Rowan Francis (14/4/14)

@Riaz , i had this happen regulary with the nemi , i would always forget to lock it before putting it down and as my switch travel distance was minimal it would fire when i put it down .. sometime i would notice it instantly sometime it would cook before i noticed it ..


----------



## Riaz (14/4/14)

just did a rewick now, and dry burned the coil

vaping like a boss now

thanks guys for the input

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (14/4/14)

Did the battery survive?


----------



## Silver (15/4/14)

Wow Riaz, that is something indeed!
Glad u got it sorted. 

I also have the Nemi and although I understand that many of the mechs have bottom firing, I think its really dumb design or perhaps just a pity that putting it down standing upright leads to it occasionally firing. What were the cloners thinking?


----------



## Riaz (15/4/14)

ShaneW said:


> Did the battery survive?


yip battery is 100%

at first i thought it was the battery that heated up


----------



## Riaz (15/4/14)

Silver said:


> Wow Riaz, that is something indeed!
> Glad u got it sorted.
> 
> I also have the Nemi and although I understand that many of the mechs have bottom firing, I think its really dumb design or perhaps just a pity that putting it down standing upright leads to it occasionally firing. What were the cloners thinking?


well i blame none but myself, it was negligence on my side

i modified the switch with magnets, and therefore accept full responsibility. im not sure if the same would have happened with the springs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (15/4/14)

Over time same will happen with spring as it looses tension.


----------



## Silver (15/4/14)

Dumb design

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (15/4/14)

I don't agree, nothing wrong with design, cheap spring yes and the locking ring is there for a reason.


----------



## Silver (15/4/14)

I hear you Johan

i can accept using the locking ring on occasion for travel etc. 
but to lock it between puffs if you want to put it down is a pain imo

Lets rephrase that. Perhaps my 'dumb design' comment is a bit harsh. Lets say its design makes it not easy to use as a grab and vape device.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (15/4/14)

Silver said:


> I hear you Johan
> 
> i can accept using the locking ring on occasion for travel etc.
> but to lock it between puffs if you want to put it down is a pain imo
> ...


i agree 100% with you, locking and unlocking is a PAIN

but the power delivery and sheer sexy looks compensates for that ??


----------



## johan (15/4/14)

Silver said:


> I hear you Johan
> 
> i can accept using the locking ring on occasion for travel etc.
> but to lock it between puffs if you want to put it down is a pain imo
> ...



You are right, not that easy - what I've done was to clean the threads for the locking ring, now I just spin the locking ring once / twice with my pinkie before I put it down and then another spin or two when I pick it up. After a while it becomes a habit (same with K.T.S side firing).


----------



## Silver (15/4/14)

I actually got the KTS recently for precisely this reason. 

I must say i am impressed with it. Hits well and I prefer the side firing mechanism. Feels more natural since you arent doing a lateral movement with your pinkie to fire it like on the Nemi. 

And of course, you can put it down on the table without having to lock it all the time. There is a little locking ring on the side fire button, but not necessary to lock that if you put the device down while vaping. 

Its still very early days, but so far I am most impressed with the KTS from a usability point of view.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (15/4/14)

Just don't put the K.T.S unlocked in your pocket, ask me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987 (15/4/14)

I don't have a problem with the Nemesis, I'm used to locking it before I put it down. The only thing that happens sometimes is that the atty gets stuck on top of the device and it can be a real b*tch to get it off, this has happened twice, once with the Kayfun and once with the Igo-l. I think sometimes when I overdrip or have a bit of juice leakage it goes in between the atty and top cap and causes it to get stuck when it dries.


----------



## johan (15/4/14)

Or it heats up while vaping and tighten it a bit just to make sure it sits tight, then cools down and then its a real pita to get it off again.


----------



## BhavZ (15/4/14)

I find the Neme firing switch to be quite natural. With the way I grip it, just by trying to make a fist I fire the neme and it feels comfortable.

What I did with regards to the accidental firing is that I ensured that the fire button has a bigger throw distance so that it would take a lot longer to be pressed and ensured that enough magnets were fitted to make it a firm button press.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (15/4/14)

BhavZ said:


> What I did with regards to the accidental firing is that I ensured that the fire button has a bigger throw distance so that it would take a lot longer to be pressed



how did you do this? add more magnets?


----------



## BhavZ (15/4/14)

Riaz said:


> how did you do this? add more magnets?


Yip, I run a 5 magnet setup and the centre pin in the switch can turn up and down so I take it down so that the throw is longer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (15/4/14)

BhavZ said:


> Yip, I run a 5 magnet setup and the centre pin in the switch can turn up and down so I take it down so that the throw is longer


3 top 2 bottom?


----------



## BhavZ (15/4/14)

Riaz said:


> 3 top 2 bottom?


Yip, 3 battery side, 2 bottom side


----------



## Riaz (15/4/14)

BhavZ said:


> Yip, 3 battery side, 2 bottom side


thanks man

ill play around with the magnets when i get home and see if it makes a difference.

i must say, im a lot more weary now when i put down my nemi, so maybe what happened to me was a good thing- possibly saved me from something greater going wrong.

who knows, had this happened to me while i was driving i would have probably chucked the whole device out the window

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (15/4/14)

Riaz said:


> thanks man
> 
> ill play around with the magnets when i get home and see if it makes a difference.
> 
> ...


Yeah I hear you man, the whole incident was definitely something we can all learn from.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

